# Kauai Visit



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2016)

Sandy and I are visiting Kauai for a week. What a change from the almost 3 weeks straight of rain back in Virginia. While it is almost always raining someplace on the island, mostly at altitude, you can always find sun and 85 degrees someplace. And today's sunset was worth the 11 hour plane ride. 



 

Enough of that, on to wood stuff. 

I wanted to see Koa in its natural state, as I had only seen pictures of trees. Yesterday we took a hike in Kokee State Park above and along the rim of Waimea Canyon at about 3400' elevation. Koa is the predominant tree in the forest and large pieces have been cut to clear the trail and left on the ground. I am told that without a permit the fine is $50K if caught retrieving it. 

Curly Koa "on the hoof"



 




 

We also came across this great tree cut into large rounds. I wish I knew what it is. 



 



 

And I wish I could have backpacked some of it out. 

Saw this beautiful vehicle walking through Hanalei this afternoon. 



 

Curly Koa panels all the way around and inside. 



 

And I found my new best friend who, after a chat and some bonding, showed me the "upstairs" where he had Koa for sale. 



 

Nothing fit in my carry on suitcase, but 5 LFRBs later I was able to get these in the mail today. The long ones are 23" to fit in game boxes and the short ones are 10" cutoffs from them. All at least 4/4. 



 

OK, the rest of the week belongs to my wife.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2016)

That's one heck of a trip! That Woody is a beautiful vehicle, enjoy the rest of your time there! Tony


----------



## justallan (May 17, 2016)

Looks like fun. Hawaii is one of the few places that I would like to visit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2016)

Awesome. Simply awesome. Have a great time Tom.


----------



## Graybeard (May 17, 2016)

Beautiful, soak it all in. You're a lucky man.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for sharing !


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for the pics.... I'm green with envy.....


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2016)

Nothing like Hawaii to warm your soul! Great pics of the trees on the trail, and great discovery of the guy selling Koa. Those are beautiful chunks that you purchased. Now time too make the wife happy. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2016)

Have a wonderful, memorable trip. Looks great.


----------



## Jim Beam (May 17, 2016)

justallan said:


> Looks like fun. Hawaii is one of the few places that I would like to visit.



Do it now Allan. Trust me, you won't be disappointed. Fly or drive to Denver and catch a direct flight to Maui.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the Pics and trip report Tom. Don't be shy about sharing more pics of the island and what y'all do.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

By the way Tom, I find it rather despairing, disheartening, distressing, depressing, divisive, destructive, dark, defenseless, disgusting, disturbing, deplorable, and even a little dirty that you didn't get a picture of the man's business card for us. I bet very few of us have ever seen an actual business card from a Kauai Koa dealer, so we have no idea what one looks like. I for one am interested in seeing what kind of paper he chose and especially what all the letters and numbers on it look like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> By the way Tom, I find it rather despairing, disheartening, distressing, depressing, divisive, destructive, dark, defenseless, disgusting, disturbing, deplorable, and even a little dirty that you didn't get a picture of the man's business card for us. I bet very few of us have ever seen an actual business card from a Kauai Koa dealer, so we have no idea what one looks like. I for one am interested in seeing what kind of paper he chose and especially what all the letters and numbers on it look like.



Yes, his choice of font would be quite interesting to behold.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> By the way Tom, I find it rather despairing, disheartening, distressing, depressing, divisive, destructive, dark, defenseless, disgusting, disturbing, deplorable, and even a little dirty that you didn't get a picture of the man's business card for us. I bet very few of us have ever seen an actual business card from a Kauai Koa dealer, so we have no idea what one looks like. I for one am interested in seeing what kind of paper he chose and especially what all the letters and numbers on it look like.


It's in my wallet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don't be shy about sharing more pics of the island and what y'all do.



More pictures it is @Kevin

We are staying on the north coast of the island and this is our view.





The island is over run with feral chickens. They are ever present and in any color you can imagine.





The start of the Kalalau trial to the Na Pali Coast on the northwest side of the island. The coast is not accessible by road - boat, helicopter or walk.





Thought it would get easier and maybe a little flatter, but no....





But this is what you get along the way.





The full trail is 11 miles out and 11 back. Requires a night of camping. We did 2 miles out to this beach.





And just to keep Woody happy, another Koa tree.





Off to do my penance now at a botanical garden.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Man that place really is a paradise. Can't thank you enough for the pics Tom tell Mrs. Smart also we appreciate the tour. You can post as many pictures as you want. In fact if you want to post a bunch I will increase the limit per post to whatever you ask.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Tom the woman standing at the Koa site in the 5th picture looks like Jodie Foster at least from that distance.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tom the woman standing at the Koa site in the 5th picture looks like Jodie Foster at least from that distance.



Ha! I will tell her. 

That's not a downed Koa but I don't know what it is. Maybe some kind of Eucalyptus.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Ha! I will tell her.
> 
> That's not a downed Koa but I don't know what it is. Maybe some kind of Eucalyptus.



So that's your wife way cool - tell her I've been a fan of hers since Taxi Driver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So that's your wife way cool - tell her I've been a fan of hers since Taxi Driver.



You and Mr Hinkley. 

That is also her climbing the rocks along the "trail" in post #15.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2016)

Another day, another sunset. This one with some isolated rain across the horizon. Pictures, at least mine, just do not do it justice.





Actually enjoyed the botanical garden walk. Demonstration taro fields, still an Hawaiian food staple.





Of the many different invasive plants here there are 2 kinds of trees that grow on anything, Autograph and Octopus trees. Not sure which one it is swallowing this huge lave rock.





The backdrop at the botanical garden.





A lone cousin of Norfolk Island Pine.





Did I mention there are feral chickens everywhere?





I stopped several to ask, but not one would tell me why he crossed the road.

Hanalai Bay in the distance. Sight of many a movie. If you have $21.5M stashed away in your sock drawer, you can buy Julia Roberts' vacation home.





Another famous movie location, think Elvis in Blue Hawaii among many others, the Coco Palms hotel was destroyed in Hawaii's 9/11, hurricane Iniki in 1992. This is how it still stands today.





And then there is the St Regis over looking Hanalai Bay. I couldn't afford the valet parking so we walked over to check it out. Decided I couldn't afford their beer either so enjoyed their sunset view and went back for my own.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

Fantastic thread Tom thanks for taking us along. When do you have to leave?


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2016)

We fly tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

Bummer. All good things must end though I guess. If a Barbers Point billet would have been available in May of 1985 I would have stayed in. 

I hope we can make the trip to Kauai though. Did y'all visit any other islands or do any charter fishing etc.?


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2016)

We have not been to any other islands this trip, but have been to Oahu and the Big Island previously. I don't fish, just eat 'em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 19, 2016)

Last set of pictures before we return to reality and probably 8 inches of grass to cut.

The waterfall from the beginning of Jurassic Park is on this island but you can only see it from a helicopter. So here is a smaller substitute, Opaekaa Falls.





The Wailua River valley, the only navigable River in a the state of Hawaii. Another movie maker favorite location, to include Donovan's Reef with John Wayne and Lee Marvin, one of my absolute favorites.





Someone needs to tell me what this is because I do not know. I'm going to guess a flavor of Eucalyptus?









Windy day so the ocean was a tad bit angry. Notice the way the trees have been shaped by the wind.









We walked along a trail/path on the east coast from Kapa'a north that was once a small gauge railway for the McKee Sugar Plantation at the turn of the 20th century. (The last cane was cut on Kauai in 2000. That location is now 3100 acres of coffee). The train took the cut cane to the mill and then moved the sugar back north to ship to the mainland. On the one day off at the plantation, Sunday, the train and drop side cars were rented by pineapple growers to dispose of the trimmings from their harvest. They backed the cars up on this and just dumped the waste into the ocean.





Did I mention the chickens that are all over the place?





He wouldn't spill the beans on the road crossing mystery either.

Aloha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2016)

Nice pix. Great views for sure. The tree is a Rainbow Eucalyptus....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 19, 2016)

@Tom Smart I am glad that you shipped the wood back via the mail. I had a horrible experience with the agriculture inspector. He looked like Barney Fife and would not let over half of my wood back into the US. If you could send me a PM of the persons address for the Koa I would appreciate it. My son visits there once a year and it would be good for him to buy his Dad a present or 2 while on the island.

Foot


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Tom, super fantastic thread! Awesome pictures and great content. You are hereby dubbed the official Kauai WoodBarter reporter. We need a yearly trip report. Per diem and all other expenses paid for by you.


Safe travels to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2016)

I would also like a PM on the Koa seller. Thank. Great travel report - perhaps you should write a book. Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (May 19, 2016)

For anyone who _really_ loves Koa, and would like to surround themselves in it even while sleeping, $20.5K will get you this sleigh bed: https://www.martinandmacarthur.com/koa-furniture/bedroom/beds 

Or you could just get an iPhone case. These guys are the largest users/consumers of the wood in the world. 

Off to the airport.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 19, 2016)

*Great photos Tom. Thanks for sharing. Wish you a safe trip home.*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> By the way Tom, I find it rather despairing, disheartening, distressing, depressing, divisive, destructive, dark, defenseless, disgusting, disturbing, deplorable, and even a little dirty that you didn't get a picture of the man's business card for us. I bet very few of us have ever seen an actual business card from a Kauai Koa dealer, so we have no idea what one looks like. I for one am interested in seeing what kind of paper he chose and especially what all the letters and numbers on it look like.



Reading this thread and seen an ACTUAL business card I got here in my office. 

interesting choice of paper he used.... 


 

Dangit! Took a pic of the wrong side! Anywho it's the real McCoy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

Incredible pictures Tom, thanks for sharing! I think we were all vicariously living through you for this trip. Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Incredible pictures Tom, thanks for sharing! I think we were all vicariously living through you for this trip. Tony



Be careful with those big words Tony or you could break your tongue.


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 20, 2016)

I have to ask, Is his business card really on a thin piece of wood? Regardless that is a great idea!!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

Wood business cards are not uncommon. I need to get some thin FBE to Dane so he can make some for me. He made a sample one for me looked fantastic.


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wood business cards are not uncommon. I need to get some thin FBE to Dane so he can make some for me. He made a sample one for me looked fantastic.


Making a guy feel sheltered why dont ya. Just playing. I have some thin quilted maple and fiddleback. How much does Dane charge?





Kevin said:


> It's for breaking up a post without having to start another.



Like if you want to merge two posts but want them to bee seen as two. 

I'm confused....


What prompted me to want it was my burl cap thread. I was going to post my finished version in the original thread. I ended up just starting a new thread but it did spawn a new custom BB Code. I made one for a full width hr and one for a 60% page width hr.

hr?

Would that what you just explained be easier to do, if you copied certain posts and made those a new topic? Or am I still confused?


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Be careful with those big words Tony or you could break your tongue.



It'll be fine. Mine wags on both ends, dang near unbreakable! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 20, 2016)

Josh Hobdey said:


> I have to ask, Is his business card really on a thin piece of wood? Regardless that is a great idea!!!!



yep thin pice of curly Koa. looks like he did a simple toner transfer on the front but its hard to tell.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

Josh Hobdey said:


> Making a guy feel sheltered why dont ya. Just playing. I have some thin quilted maple and fiddleback. How much does Dane charge?



Send him a PM he does excellent work for very reasonable rates.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

